# Can CNC routing accomplish angled cut design?



## blueman2 (Jan 26, 2015)

We are designing a product to be mass produced in which two forms from mdf sheet stock will need to be joined. We will be taking this to a woodshop with CNC capabilities and want to make sure we are designing something that's do-able.

You can see the angles that would be involved in this design on the yellow horizontal piece on the lower right.





Any guidance would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Lying on its side like you have it pictured would be difficult but standing it up on it's edge should be a piece of cake. On its edge it could be done with a dado set on a table saw. Straight pieces could be done with a sled or a good miter gauge with extended fence. The curved pieces you would need a jig to position and hold them.


----------



## blueman2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks for the clarification.

Unfortunately, that won't lend itself to mass production in which, say possibly 12+ forms
are being cut at a time from one large sheet of MDF laid flat.I was hoping there might be some kind of angled bit that might allow just a bit change.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Those parts can be mass produced on a 3 axis CNC. You just have to know a few tricks. Since MDF has no grain you are not limited to orthogonal shapes.

I can send you a picture of how to do it.

Bill


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

bgriggs said:


> Those parts can be mass produced on a 3 axis CNC. You just have to know a few tricks. Since MDF has no grain you are not limited to orthogonal shapes.
> 
> I can send you a picture of how to do it.
> 
> Bill


I agree with Bill. These are vary basic parts and it should be easy to program toolpaths for a CNC router.


----------



## blueman2 (Jan 26, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> I agree with Bill. These are vary basic parts and it should be easy to program toolpaths for a CNC router.


But that's only with a 3 axis CNC Machine, right?


----------



## blueman2 (Jan 26, 2015)

MEBCWD said:


> I agree with Bill. These are vary basic parts and it should be easy to program toolpaths for a CNC router.


Pictures would be terrific if you don't mind. A 3 axis machine makes sense but I would also guess that the cost of a production run on a 3 Axis machine would be higher than on a single axis machine?

Thanks


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

I thought 3 axis was standard. Left/Right ; Up/Down and Forward/Backward ? I've seen foam signs with angled or curved designs made with the standard Shop Bot.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

blueman2 said:


> But that's only with a 3 axis CNC Machine, right?


As Gary points out a 3 axis machine is standard (X-right/left, Y-forward/back, Z-up/down). This is all you need to cut the parts you show, they are easily done on a 3 axis machine.

The next step up for CNC would be a 4th axis (known as the A axis) and this would be a rotary axis to turn spindles (or carve on 360 degrees of the blank). This axis runs by degrees rotation instead of liner inches like the 3 axises of a basic CNC. In this configuration you would use the Z axis, the X or Y axis (not both), and the A axis would replace the X or Y axis that is not being used. The A axis can be horizontal (like a lathe) or vertical (a rotary table). If the A axis is set up vertically then the router is turned horizontally to run up/down the blank.

Then there is a 5th axis which is part of the Z axis and rotates the router by degrees of rotation.


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Mass producing the parts from flat sheets and hoping to have both the outline and the angled cut done at the same time is the "not likely" part. Cut the profiles, the stand them all up in a rack made for the job and any CNC with enough Z height to clear them can do that part of the job easily and quickly. 

BOTH the profile and angled cuts can be cut from material as thick as the parts are wide if you imagine the parts all standing up when cut out.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

This is out of my software. These are the 3 parts that need to be cut in what ever numbers you need.


----------



## blueman2 (Jan 26, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> Mass producing the parts from flat sheets and hoping to have both the outline and the angled cut done at the same time is the "not likely" part. Cut the profiles, the stand them all up in a rack made for the job and any CNC with enough Z height to clear them can do that part of the job easily and quickly.
> 
> BOTH the profile and angled cuts can be cut from material as thick as the parts are wide if you imagine the parts all standing up when cut out.


Got it. This makes sense and shouldn't be a big deal ($-wise) as we have had to have multiple cuts done before.

Thanks


----------



## blueman2 (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks. Appreciate the input


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

The way to mass produce these is to think outside the box. Most rough material is rectangular however, you can cut at any angle with a CNC. So set up your parts at a 45 degree angle and then nest a bunch of parts. 

Cut the dadoes and then cut the profiles out. It might be quicker to rip the parts to width on the table saw. Just a thought.


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Orthogonal - lovely word , Bill . May I borrow it ? ( Not sure what I want to use it for yet, mind you .)

Interesting stuff on these CNC threads , can see myself having to get one at some point .


Rog


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Rogerdodge said:


> Orthogonal - lovely word , Bill . May I borrow it ? ( Not sure what I want to use it for yet, mind you .)
> 
> Rog


Feel free Rog. Big words should be shared and feared. ;-)


or·thog·o·nal
ôrˈTHäɡənl/
adjective
adjective: orthogonal

1.
of or involving right angles; at right angles.

Bill


----------

